
Requiem For A Temporary Autonomous Zone - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2012/12/requiem-for-temporary-autonomous-zone.html
======
lifeguard
I recently submitted an essay to "2600" documenting Occupy's model for
organizing a generic TAZ.

Autonomous zones are alive and well in America.

As I posited in another thread, more and more people use the Web as a tool and
do not care about how or why the technology works.

Seems like a lot of these sentiments are being published lately. I wonder if
an astroturf campaign has been funded to attack social media...

------
asfdfdasfafdsss
I sometimes feel like a crash could help solve things too, but the reality is
that destruction and chaos causes more problems than it solves.

We should care about each other and take care of each other first, then obey
laws to care for each other second, then third have freedom.

